# JD 7800 Tractor Problems



## MarkG

I own a JD 7800 tractor with 4500 hrs on it and have had nothing but trouble with it. It's always in the shop! I can start it but the dash lights won't light up and the tractor will not move when I put it in gear. The hydraulics work but the PTO does not. I know it's an electrical problem because when the dash lights up the tractor works. It has a power shift transmission which is nice when I pull my Krone baler. The local dealer has replaced computer components and switches which fixes it for a bit...but does the same thing every year. As you all know those computer components are expensive as well as the labor. I don't want to spend any more money on this junk! Has anyone had the same problems? I'm thinking of buying a JD 4755 or maybe change up completly and buy another brand. This tractor is starting to cost me too much! What do you guys think?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Cannon

Sorry to hear about your electrical problems, I own a 7810 and have very few problems with it. If your sick of it and don't want to put anymore money in it I can fully understand that feeling as well. I hate electrical issues, nothing but Gremlins in need of anger management class. You can either find a different mechanic to look at it (different eyes with a different point of view theory), sell it, or trade it off. 7800 still bring good money even if it is in need of fixing. A 4755 is also a great tractor with more power than the 7800 but older cab (better A/C though) but finding a good one is getting harder to find. If you trade up it will also cost you more money as well but you will be rid of the problem, ride of your frustration, have a newer piece of equipment with a new payment book attached. Hard choices but look at the dependability issues, down time is not cheap for you or your customers either.


----------



## bugscuz

I understand how you feel MarkG. I have a 6420 JD with cab, loader and all the bells and whistle's that I bought new in 2003 it has less than 1900 hours and have had alot of problems. I live in the valley in Oregon and bought from a good JD Dealer. So far I've spent over 10,000 dollars and still not sure if the problems been fixed. I'll find out this coming hay season.  When I started having the problems I was told it was out of warrenty (naturally). They replaced the Transmission seal because there was a small hole in it. The tech said he felt it was a JD problem but they refused to cover any of the work. Over the last 20 years I've had 11 JD tractors and various implements and I thought that ment someting, but it all boiled down to the dollars. I will buy a new tractor in 2012 110 to 120 HP and I'm pretty sure it won't be a JD. No help from the dealer or the factory, Many farmers in this area have gone away from JD because of the problems in the last few years. I guess I'll be following suit. Good Luck. Richard.


----------



## anokes

i bought a piece of equipment once and it had big mouse nest in two places behind the dash. we have finally got the electrical problems fixed but it was frustrating. there was a very late model tractor in the dealer once that a mouse completely ruined the entire wire harness.


----------



## MarkG

Thanks guys for your input. I've priced out some used tractors and they are not cheap! I thought about the nests but it seems that the tractor is always in the shop so the cab is clean! I think???? I complained to the JD dealer and they are coming out to check it for free! Lets see what happens. I have two other JD tractors (4850 and 7400) and they have been great. I priced out a NH 8670 with 2000 hrs and they want $60,000. Maybe it's cheaper to fix my 7800! Thanks again guys... keep you posted! Mark


----------

